# Best thing I've done for me in a long while



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Can't tell you how many extra minutes I've spent, over the years, hooking up my van to my trailer. I'd come close, then have to back up another inch or two. Then, I'd find out that I was too close and have to bump her forward. Since my boat is normally on a gravel base, moving the trailer is not as easy as it is when it is on concrete.

Recently, I remembered reading about something like the picture below. One old tennis ball; some tape; a magnetic disk (that I am not sure does much) and maybe a bit of glue and I've got the greatest alignment tool ever. I back the van up until I see the orange rod tipping over. Put the van into both Park and lock the Emergency Parking brake. I found that if I didn't lock the emergency parking brake, she would rock forward or back just enough to mess up my positioning.

99% of the time, I am perfectly positioned over the ball, and can rock the trailer a fraction of an inch if needed. regards, richg99


----------



## jamarcusray (Nov 20, 2014)

Very good idea. I've done the same with a WRV surf sticker in my truck window. Once the bow light of my skiff is in the middle of the curling wave I'm good. 

This is a great one though.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

jamarcusray said:


> Very good idea. I've done the same with a WRV surf sticker in my truck window. Once the bow light of my skiff is in the middle of the curling wave I'm good.
> 
> This is a great one though.


That's a good one too!


----------



## JRP (Sep 24, 2012)

I have had same issue for years your right without someone with you to guide you back it especially in darkness makes you not want to go. My bigger boat I tow with my truck, on that i use a metal plate v bracket .On the lighter boats I till recently muscled them in ive tried the tennis ball arrangement you have, mine had a magnetic base yes it helped some but still a PIA.Friends by SUVs with hinged tailgates which it appears you have.With hinged tailgates they can visually.see alignment while backing up.IN a car or truck its much more difficult.My car is a 1997 however with only 60,000 miles I invested in 6in Kenwood in dash backup camera ,gps, sat radio ,bluetooth the works.Being my truck has 230,000 miles going strong in a week or so ill buy a smaller $100 unit from Northern or Discount auto simple to install. Backup cameras are the only way to go worth every penny also might help you save your ass in parking lot the way people drive and walk around with cell phones to there ear.Will also have a pole barn slab arrangement with awning soon my boats are always undercover with canapes affixed to a sea create on both sides its at an angle more of a PIA .I personally would rather have a less expensive skiff and a slab awning workshop arrangement to store it in and facilitate easier use than the more expensive skiff it makes all the trips so much more enjoyable.Even with canopy arrangement a 12ft width is so much easier than 10ft width. No one talks about these things on here all part of it.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Rear view camera!


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

After I posted this on another site (tinboats)..the Backup camera was recommended often. It happens that I tow the tinny with my old (2007 Sienna ) van. My new van (2014 Sienna) has a backup camera on it.

Next week, I will switch over to using the 2014 to tow the boat. I am bringing the tinny back to TX for the
Winter. I hope the camera on the 2014 is pointing at the right angle.

Just when I invent something that works, it is already outmoded by new improvements. 

Story of my life. Ha Ha regards, richg99


----------



## BMPDave2013 (Nov 12, 2013)

I wanted something like that that one year for Christmas that was called Hind Sight. I put it on my Christmas list and my wife went to the local boating store and said to the employees that her husband wanted Hind Sight for Christmas. She was none to pleased with the reaction from them.


----------

